# Turbo Emissions question



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

I was planning on getting a turbo kit from turbonetics for my 94 altima but I live in Austin,TX where they do emissions testing.Does anyone know a kit that will allow me to pass emission or any tricks to pass emission testing ?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

mcf1000x2003 said:


> I was planning on getting a turbo kit from turbonetics for my 94 altima but I live in Austin,TX where they do emissions testing.Does anyone know a kit that will allow me to pass emission or any tricks to pass emission testing ?


Sucks about them starting emission testing this year. I think it's only a taillpipe test with a visual inspection to verify you have all stock emissions equipment. So as long as you keep the stock emissions equipment, you should still pass. Not sure if that particular kit keeps the stock equip or not.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is the kit.The only emissions equipment i guess would be the manifold and injectors,not sure if that would make a diffrence.
http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/TBN15130.htm


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

mcf1000x2003 said:


> Here is the kit.The only emissions equipment i guess would be the manifold and injectors,not sure if that would make a diffrence.
> http://www.sfxperformance.com/parts/TBN15130.htm


It's hard to say from looking at the picture but I don't see a fitting for the EGR system. Does your car have an EGR system?
If you have to remove the EGR system to install the kit the car will most likely not pass inspection.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah i have a egr system,here is another pic showing seperate parts.I think it has a egr at the bottom

http://turbokits.com/images/fmax_turbo_kit.jpg


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

So I talked to the Turbonetics guy today and he said with the car tuned properly and no check engine light it should pass emissions.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

mcf1000x2003 said:


> So I talked to the Turbonetics guy today and he said with the car tuned properly and no check engine light it should pass emissions.


 If its a visual inspection then that doesnt matter.. if its not all connected you fail. The only thing that matters when it comes to only worrying about the check engine light is if your car is OBD2 and the place you take it to will only scan it.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

They do visual inspection but not of the engne bay and the do emissions testing.I probably go turbo if i can save the money hopefully i can at least hit low 14's high 13's at 8psi in Turbonetics advertises it will make the ka 240hp.I assume more like 220hp


----------

